# Moisture meter



## Mjdean77 (Mar 20, 2015)

What moisture meters are you guys/gals using? Pros/cons?


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a Lignomat. No issues with it. They have a variety of models available.

www.lignomatusa.com


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Bought a cheapie @ Lowes for $40ish bucks. I put it up against a few professional meters and the numbers were the same.
Granted there might be a need for very accurate units, but this measures down to 6% pretty accurately. I'm after 8-10% on my projects.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I use the pinless General from HD, about $40. It works just fine.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-...Moisture-Meter-with-Backlit-LCD-MM8/205519129


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I use this Ligno pin style meter. It has two scales for different species of wood, is very simple to use and has had no issues.
Mike Hawkins:smile3:

http://www.lignomatusa.com/meters/mini-ligno-ed-moisture-meter-wood/


----------

